# What kind of fish is this?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

what kind of fish is this, its gorgeous!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Neolamprologus brichardi. AKA Princess of Burundi.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How much are they usually? 
Are they rare?
What do people usually keep them with?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

In my area, normal color _N. brichardi_ usually go for about $20 (at 1.5-2"), "Green Face" _brichardi_s for around $30, and "Daffodill"s for around $40 each. 
They're pretty common (if your LFS has a good selection of Rift Lake cichlids) and breed _very_ easily.
I kept mine with _Neolamp. helianthus_ and _Neolamp. lelieupi_. They do well with other aggressive Lamprologine cichlids from Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dang malawi i feel sorry for you.. Only run 10-15 here per each. not really rare at all, as they breed like rabbits.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

They run around $5-$10 here. They're about as easy to breed as convicts. They have an extended family colony, where the older siblings will help take care of the younger siblings. Eventually a colony of brichardi can take over an entire 125g tank if given the opportunity.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Brichardi's and Pulcher are also very mean, but cool. I owned both before, i prefer brichardi, their fry are so cool lookin using 50/50 light over thir fry tanks their white on fins stand out,


----------



## HeatherH (Feb 26, 2005)

Mine are with a bunch of peacocks... they have bred a few times!


----------

